# Tony Cecchine's Catch Wrestling Feature in Black Belt!



## Old Tiger (Nov 1, 2003)

Check out the December issue (David Carridine on cover) for a good article on catch.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 1, 2003)

I did find that interesting, particularly the discussion of "ripping" as a way of setting up submissions (via striking or otherwise causing pain). I don't know much about catch wrestling and I had figured that it focused on the wrestling part (as I think of it as a former H.S. wrestler) and neglected the striking part.


----------



## Old Tiger (Nov 1, 2003)

*I did find that interesting, particularly the discussion of "ripping" as a way of setting up submissions (via striking or otherwise causing pain). I don't know much about catch wrestling and I had figured that it focused on the wrestling part (as I think of it as a former H.S. wrestler) and neglected the striking part. *[/QUOTE] 

That Catch has no striking is a common misconception so you are not alone. Catch is a complete feet to ground art. The approach to striking is as scientific and thorough as the "ground" work. Striking on the ground is also taught but not the wild haymaker uncontrolled punches so often seen in MMA. Catch practitioners are taught how to control the opponent first whether on the feet or on the ground. Proper control on the ground allows the hips to be used to generate punching power and still maintain control.  "Ripping" is not a seperate part of Catch but is "baked in" to the techniques. When trained properly the rips are a major part of what is done in drills and practice. You have to toughen up. We trained drills last night and my face, jaw, teeth and ribs are very sore this morning. It is part of it.  Wrestling basics are stressed because you wrestle to the hooks and you must always control your opponent.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 1, 2003)

Interesting! I study BJJ and the opportunity to strike is often mentioned and briefly demonstrated but we rarely work it in to the mix. The isntructor teaches it both as sport and self-defense.


----------



## Bill Cogswell (Nov 1, 2003)

catchevangelist is absolutely correct in his description of Catch!


----------



## arnisador (Nov 15, 2003)

'Ripping' sounds like clawing and gouging, but I gather it's taken to include more than that--strikes and such? Do you refer to standing strikes as 'ripping' also or only when done while grappling?


----------



## Bill Cogswell (Nov 15, 2003)

"'Ripping' sounds like clawing and gouging, but I gather it's taken to include more than that--strikes and such? Do you refer to standing strikes as 'ripping' also or only when done while grappling?"

Ripping does include clawing and gouging but you are correct, it is much more than that. Standing strikes are not considered ripping techniques but Ripping isn't just limited to the ground work. Ripping is more about causing pain via grinding and gouging parts of your body into your opponent's body causing severe pain which also in turn sets up finishing holds and strikes. For example you can grind your forearm into your opponent's neck or jawline (when in side control) causing his opposite hand to come up to help relieve the pain, at that point you would grab his wrist and put him into a Top Wristlock. This is all because you ripped him on his neck or face and he in turn was manipulated into the position you desired.  From standing the same would apply, of course you would need to be in a clinch or close contact scenerio to apply ripping techniques. It really needs to be felt in order to absorb the whole concept but hopefully you get the picture.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 15, 2003)

From H.S. wrestling and BJJ I am familiar with the idea of grinding a forearm across the face, 'chinning' (digging into a soft spot with the chin), and so on. In BJJ I have mostly seen using a choke to set up an arm bar or other technique, though we've seen other stuff as well.


----------

